
Ask HN: If programming were an instrument, how would you practice? - gravy
I&#x27;m currently taking piano lessons and I realized that getting better at piano doesn&#x27;t seem anything at all like getting better at programming. I was wondering what you considered to be the &quot;scales&quot; (constant, methodical, technique practice) and &quot;repertoire&quot; (memorization, themes, progressions) of programming, and how someone could practice these to get better?
======
maplebed
There are a number of articles on this topic coming from the perspective of
martial arts rather than music. Start at
[http://codekata.com](http://codekata.com) and you’ll find good articles.
(Note - I am not associated with codekata; just find the idea neat.)

~~~
loco5niner
And of course (irony warning), the first line on codekata.com says "How do you
get to be a great musician?"... sorry, just poking fun.

